# Emigration Creek by Westminster College



## JRDC930 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just thought i would post that despite this portion of the creek being so shallow and in poor condition, there are fish there! Not enough for fishing but there are some. Today my biology professor and i electroshocked the creek (he has a permit for this) to see if there were any fish along the westminster portion. To our surprise, in the deepest pool, we found 3 fish. 2 rainbows and 1 Bonneville Cutthroat (a big surprise, as most though they couldnt survive in that portion of the creek). The cutthroat was 8 in. long, and the two rainbows were 12 in. and 16 in. long. A very big surprise! He will be doing this in other city creeks as well; and it will be cool to know, how many fish and where they are. None of the fish were injured, and were released, they were just stunned. I look forward to knowing where all the fish are located, so i can fish the creeks later. just thought i d mention this if anyone was interested in knowing if any fish made it into the city portions of emmigration creek.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good info, thanks!

Welcome to the UWN.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

There are actually fish in most of the creeks flowing out of the Wasatch Mtns in the SL Valley. I used to live next door to Westminster College, and during times of the year when the water was higher, I'd often find fish in that creek. Both of the Cottonwood creeks are really quite fishable all the time, and the species of fish found in them changes from warmer water varieties to colder water fish the closer you get to the canyons. I've often seen people fishing around where the Cottonwood Mall used to be.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't that the stream that had the big die-off a year or two ago?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

If I remember right, that was the next creek to the south, Parleys.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Very cool to know. 

The river near where the Cottonwood mall used to be holds a lot of fish too. I've seen people fishing it in a lot of places I never expected to find fish and seen them do quite well. Not usually a lot of pressure on them either.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

scott_rn said:


> Isn't that the stream that had the big die-off a year or two ago?


That was Parley's Creek.

I see trout in Parley's Creek all the time. I even caught a nice rainbow at the outlet of the culvert that runs under I-215 just west of Suicide Rock near the mouth of Parley's Canyon.

 :? :|


----------

